# What Color was the Pencil?



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 1, 2010)

So? What color?


----------



## cableguy (Nov 1, 2010)

White with green lettering and a green rubber grip section, for me. We were instructed not to discuss the color of the eraser though.

We did not get to keep it.  $300 for an exam and all I got was free earplugs.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 1, 2010)

GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

told you guys it would be Green.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 1, 2010)

cableguy said:


> White with green lettering and a green rubber grip section, for me. We were instructed not to discuss the color of the eraser though.
> We did not get to keep it.  $300 for an exam and all I got was free earplugs.


they gave you ear plugs????

wow, they didn't give us ear plugs when I took the exam a few years back. I feel cheated.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 1, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> cableguy said:
> 
> 
> > White with green lettering and a green rubber grip section, for me. We were instructed not to discuss the color of the eraser though.
> ...


i know i was thinking the same thing


----------



## cableguy (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, I took it in Fort Worth, and apparently they were expecting cowboys on horses to come riding through the convention center or something. Plus there were areas of the building under construction. I heard less than 5 minutes of construction noise during the morning session, and none during the afternoon. I didn't use the earplugs, and I didn't see anyone around me that used them either. But at least we had them. And we had padded chairs... which was nice. But I can't reveal the color of the padding either.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> told you guys it would be Green.


I got the red one. I knew I shoulda held out until it was time for the green one.


----------



## PEin2010 (Nov 1, 2010)

we didn't even get free earplugs! talk about fairness tsk tsk...



Capt Worley PE said:


> So? What color?


----------



## PEin2010 (Nov 1, 2010)

LOL I just posted that and then saw this!! haha ..yea no earplugs for us either!



snickerd3 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > cableguy said:
> ...


----------



## cement (Nov 1, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


almost worth taking the test again. I swear, that's what Kevo is up to.


----------



## PEin2010 (Nov 1, 2010)

green's my favorite color..we got green too. hopefully it's my lucky one too...we'll find out i guess 



VTEnviro said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## mizzoueng (Nov 1, 2010)

No earplugs for us in MO.

The head proctor did say at the end of the test that "the pencils are yours to keep"


----------



## speedyox (Nov 1, 2010)

White pencil with green grip and lettering. It was even dated "October 2010." No earplugs.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 2, 2010)

mizzoueng said:


> No earplugs for us in MO.
> The head proctor did say at the end of the test that "the pencils are yours to keep"


How did you know she was the head proctor?

Dirty knees?


----------



## speedyox (Nov 2, 2010)

Dleg said:


> mizzoueng said:
> 
> 
> > No earplugs for us in MO.
> ...


Dang. My location was understaffed.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 2, 2010)

cement said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > DVINNY said:
> ...


You jest, but depending on what state I end up in on a permanent basis, I may take the civil exam if it is beneficial to the career.


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 4, 2010)

I kept my pencil. Its in the cup holder of my car.


----------



## Charlrgs (Dec 21, 2010)

What is the reason that only NCEES mechanical pencils are used on the exams? I got a blue one from FE in Oct. 2006 and a green one from PE Oct. 2010. Really hoping I don't have to acquire any more.

I've never heard of them giving out earplugs... Do they say NCEES on them? I'm surprised they let us bring in our own earplugs if they have those.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 21, 2010)

Charlrgs said:


> What is the reason that only NCEES mechanical pencils are used on the exams? I got a blue one from FE in Oct. 2006 and a green one from PE Oct. 2010. Really hoping I don't have to acquire any more.
> I've never heard of them giving out earplugs... Do they say NCEES on them? I'm surprised they let us bring in our own earplugs if they have those.


THere are pen/pencil looking scanners out there. it avoids test theft


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 21, 2010)

I kept mine too...it was BLACK. I knew on that FORTH attempt it would be my last, so I wanted the souvenier.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 21, 2010)

As in go FORTH and pass? or on the FOURTH attempt?


----------



## AZCIVIL (Dec 21, 2010)

Green Lettering on white pencil and Arizona let us keep them. Wooo Hoooo!


----------



## StaceyG (Dec 21, 2010)

Green too in PA. I have already purchased a red and blue one for the price of $265 each. Hopefully the green one I can get reimbursed for. I saved the green one for framing purposes if we ever get the results!


----------



## Misseemak (Jan 5, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> cableguy said:
> 
> 
> > White with green lettering and a green rubber grip section, for me. We were instructed not to discuss the color of the eraser though.
> ...


Ear plugs? I brought my own earplugs. Well anyway it was white and green. I still have mine. Had no idea I wasn't suppose to take it. A couple of people took there pencil. They weren't actively collecting them or at least didn't make it a big issue


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 5, 2011)

StaceyG said:


> I have already purchased a red and blue one for the price of $265 each.


You did what now? :blink:


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 5, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> [RANT]Here at EB.com, every test taking season, we post threads about the color of the pencil. It's a fun, light-hearted way of spurring conversation about the test between current test takers and former test takers. But, within each of those threads, there is always something that comes to light that bothers me considerably. SOME TEST LOCATIONS DO NOT ALLOW TEST TAKERS TO KEEP THEIR PENCILS. THIS IS WRONG. I think it is terrible that the majority of us on here get to keep our pencils as a souvenir, as a conversation piece to be displayed in our office. One member here at EB.com had his professionally framed with the state PE license. That is awesome.
> 
> The fact that some PE candidates are not given that opportunity is a shame.
> 
> ...


----------



## WoodSlinger (Jan 5, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > [RANT]Here at EB.com, every test taking season, we post threads about the color of the pencil. It's a fun, light-hearted way of spurring conversation about the test between current test takers and former test takers. But, within each of those threads, there is always something that comes to light that bothers me considerably. SOME TEST LOCATIONS DO NOT ALLOW TEST TAKERS TO KEEP THEIR PENCILS. THIS IS WRONG. I think it is terrible that the majority of us on here get to keep our pencils as a souvenir, as a conversation piece to be displayed in our office. One member here at EB.com had his professionally framed with the state PE license. That is awesome.
> ...


Here's one for you.........I'm not sure if I would have been able to keep my pencil or not, but I probably missed out on an opportunity that few, or none, have had before. I took the SEII exam in the fall. About half way through the afternoon portion, my pencil ran out of lead, I believe it was the green version. I asked the woman in charge of my section for another pencil. She was happy to fill my request, and gave me another pencil. This time the pencil was black.

Therefore, if removing pencils from the site was allowed, I could have walked away with two pencils of a different color.


----------



## MrAnderson41 (Jan 6, 2011)

StaceyG said:


> Green too in PA. I have already purchased a red and blue one for the price of $265 each. Hopefully the green one I can get reimbursed for. [SIZE=18pt]*I saved the green one for framing purposes*[/SIZE] if we ever get the results!


I think this is a really cool idea. I'd like to see pictures of how others have done it though.


----------

